# Advice please! Bad diarrhea after Interceptor



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Echo's been on raw for about a month now and was doing great. Nothing phased her- she was doing boneless one day and bone in the next, beef and veal heart, liver and kidney were no trouble at all! I know it's quite a bit quicker than recommended but she wasn't having a problem with any of it. A bit soft poop the first day of all boneless, but before that the trouble was very hard and crumbly so I wasn't worried at all. 

So a few days ago I gave her her Interceptor and since then she's had very soft goopy poop and then this morning was total complete liquid  I've been feeding her lots of bone hoping that would make a difference, but I guess not :/ She's a great water drinker so I'm not super concerned about dehydration, but still I got some chicken broth that I'm going to give her and fast her for a day. I've read that a lot a people recommend slippery elm, but I went to the health food store and they were sold out and won't get any more in stock till next week. I'm thinking that a fast and just keeping her hydrated will fix it so as bad as I feel for her I'm not super worried. 

What I AM worried about is that this isn't the first time this has happened... The first time she got Interceptor I was in Australia visiting my best friend (Stef/creek817) in January and my friends mom who was taking care of Echo gave it to her. I should also mention that she was on just dry food then (Wellness Large Breed Puppy). She had awful diarrhea, apparently very similar to this time. They called the vet who said that hey dry food was probably the cause (it was too hard or something?), but fast for the night and then give her boiled chicken and pasta for a few days and slowly add back in her dry food. 

I've been trying to think back and remember, but I feel like she does get a bit soft poop usually after Interceptor.... not usually this badly but still... Two times now with awful totally liquid diarrhea in the four times she's received it... I don't like it. I have a years worth of the stuff, but I could probably sell the other box of 6 doses. 

Any suggestions/advice?? Or anyone else have trouble with this also?? I know it can't just be the raw diet, because the same thing happened with dry food, but I don't want to keep making my puppy suffer....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Your dog obviously doesn't do well with this type of med...I would really look for the slippery elm, possible at another store somewhere?

Also, you can sell that stuff to RCTRIPLEFRESH5, he really wants some but the stuff is out of production.............Hope your baby is feeling better soon


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm guessing the store you tried was Basil Bandwagon - try the health food section at Shop Rite? Maybe they will have some? Or just Rite Aid or something. Wonder if that canned Pumpkin that y'all sell would help? Poor princess =(


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be dodgy about using that stuff again as well. With the exact same symptoms now happening twice, whilst on different foods, well, there's only one common denominator and that's the flea meds.
Do you really need to give flea stuff at all? Your pup's obviously allergic to something in that med. If you really need to, I'd look at the ingredient list and try to find another one that doesn't include any ingredients already in the Interceptor.
I only used Advantix once and when I put it on Mol, she ran around the place in a panic, turning and looking at her back the whole time. It was like it was burning her, so she hasn't had any flea meds since. I just donated my six months worth to the local shelter.
Hope you pup is back on track really soon, I hate it when you give them something, only meaning the best for them and it all turns to custard.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm definitely going to look into another option for heartworm meds for the future. I really don't think I'm going to be comfortable to give her this anymore. 




whiteleo said:


> Your dog obviously doesn't do well with this type of med...I would really look for the slippery elm, possible at another store somewhere?
> 
> Also, you can sell that stuff to RCTRIPLEFRESH5, he really wants some but the stuff is out of production.............Hope your baby is feeling better soon


Good to know! I'll keep it in mind! 
I'm going to try to do a bit a research on it and my other options before the end of the month when she needs another dose and before getting rid of it. Also might try to find a raw friendly vet and ask their opinion... She's only been to the vet when I got her spayed (vaccines at the same time) and I went to a local clinic run by the animal shelter to get her microchipped. I'm a bit afraid that they're going to blame the issues with the raw, although it obviously isn't because she had the same reaction to it while on kibble.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

It might be the dewormer that is in Interceptor. Maybe look into Heartguard (not Heartguard Plus which also contains a dewormer). Mine are both on Interceptor but I've never noticed loose stool.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

shellbell said:


> It might be the dewormer that is in Interceptor. Maybe look into Heartguard (not Heartguard Plus which also contains a dewormer). Mine are both on Interceptor but I've never noticed loose stool.


Yeah I thought of that, or even so much as maybe something in the beef flavoring that doesn't sit well with her? Honestly I don't know and just don't want to put her through this anymore with this stuff. I'm looking into giving her just straight Ivermectin. She's gotten it before and has been fine. I only switched the Interceptor because the vet who spayed her recommended it. 

Any other advice for the diarrhea though?? 
I gave her about .5-.75 cup of cooked plain rice this morning (hoping it would help soothe her stomach and since that's what the vet said last time on kibble), along with 1 cup of chicken broth, and .5 cup of water- just trying to keep her hydrated. Also gave her some anti-diarrhea medicine. But after eating the rice she threw a little up in her crate and then I took her out about 20 minutes later and as soon as we got outside she threw up more rice. Went for a little walk, had a pee (she never passes up an opportunity to pee haha!), played with a stick for a minute, came back in.... threw up a little more rice. Needless to say no more rice for Echo  So far no poop.
I'm going to check in the Basil Bandwagon store today. I looked in the local one yesterday and totally forgot the Basil store was there actually. Looked online at Shoprite and Rite Aid and they don't have slippery elm.


----------

